

CodeAcademy - CaiGengYang
http://www.codecademy.com/gengyang
I just finished the Python module on CodeAcademy successfully. I know have 288 total points on CodeAcademy ...
======
CaiGengYang
I just finished the Python module on CodeAcademy successfully. I was given 288
points on CodeAcademy ...

